# D&C BLEAKEYS



## mcpl_spunky (2 Nov 2005)

Who all has bleakeys from  D&C 2005 ?

who all misses Vernon?


These are just a few questions that I have.

My CO is making me take them off because I am not in the drill team 


Would that make you feel upset? :soldier: :soldier:


----------



## Dane (4 Nov 2005)

No, it wouldn't LOL. They cost like 75 cents each, so you can always buy new ones.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (4 Nov 2005)

Excuse my ignorance but what are bleakeys?


----------



## Dane (5 Nov 2005)

Clickers... I'm not sure how you proberly spell the name "blackey", but just the small steal pieces that go under the back of your boot... we didn't buy the front pieces.


----------



## ouyin2000 (5 Nov 2005)

http://www.harrogate.com/davel/pictures/PS10%20Blakeys215.jpg ;D


----------



## mcpl_spunky (7 Nov 2005)

Say for example you worked for six weeks at a course that you  loved , you accomplished all of the goals that you wanted to. And and for all of that hard work you  get those Blakey's at the end of six weeks. 
 You along with a select 200 other cadets that have made it through the course are all wearing them on sunset parade . Y you are the only ones on parade , aside from the officers that are wearing pieces of ceremonial kit
ALL of those hot sweaty days that you are out there with your rifle and your boots, working dog but hard mind you must all account for some thing. let alone all of those places that you have marched , all of those things you have been picked for over the summer build up allot of sentimental value.
  It's almost guaranteed that everybody cant Wait until they get their Blakey's,and when they get them they all feellike they are a part of something prestigious.


----------



## Burrows (7 Nov 2005)

Thing is, your corps issues you your boots.  They are charged to your corps, and take up their supply allowance.  If your CO says take them off don't argue or do it again.

Listen to your CO, he makes the descisions.


----------



## Nicolas (8 Nov 2005)

It is the same at my corps. Even though I didn't take D&C, the cadets who come back from camp and have them on have to take them off.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (9 Nov 2005)

I don't think its that unreasonable really. Its about how you can better your corp. Not how you can stand out from your corp. Besides I hope the most important thing you took away from your course wasn't clickers was it?


----------



## Sgt. Migs (7 Jan 2006)

uhh ...Mcpl_Spunky.... you did D&C this year?? what platoon were you in?  lol...if you didnt then nvm ha ha
i was in Alpha 4 platoon 2005 =) and on Sunset parade...that was some awesome fun *thumbs up* 
anyways later!


----------



## Burrows (7 Jan 2006)

She was at Vernon.


----------



## Erin-Christine (18 Mar 2006)

haha i loved my blakeys they were awsome..i was in guard 05'..as soon as i got back to my home corps my CO made me take them off even tho i am practically the drill team comander this year.none of us have them yet


----------



## Burrows (18 Mar 2006)

Erin-Christine said:
			
		

> haha i loved my blakeys they were awsome..i was in guard 05'..as soon as i got back to my home corps my CO made me take them off even tho i am practically the drill team comander this year.none of us have them yet



1) Please use proper grammar and spelling, this isn't MSN.
2) Unless you are the drill team commander, you aren't the drill team commander. There is no "practically" to it.
3) Just because you have a position on the drill team doesn't entitle you to wear them, your safety at LHQ is your CO's responsibility.


----------



## Erin-Christine (20 Mar 2006)

well sorry...  and no trust me there is a practacly when your commander dosent show up and you have to take over the position


----------



## Burrows (20 Mar 2006)

That would be called standing in, not practically being.


----------



## sgt.pongo (1 Apr 2006)

Okay I know that this hasn't been posted in for a while but I have to comment on this. Mcpl_Spunky, as said before the only reason the commading officer would make people in the corps take them off is if they were not in drill team.I did not want everyone to take them off, but she did. Even though you went to D&C doesn't mean that yous should be allowed to wear blakeys for the rest of your cadet career, when you get back to your home corps(or at least in our corps) you are supposed to take them off anyways. The only reason that we were allowed to keep them on is because of drill team. We were also told that if we wanted to keep our blakeys on our boots that we could get another pair of boots or join drill team. I see what one you chose. Still I think for anyone who is frustrated with their commading officer's choice in saying that they must either be on a drill team or take them off, that if they really want to keep them on then he/she should join drill team. Other wise in my opinion suck it up and take them off.


----------



## ryanmann356 (5 Apr 2006)

Cdt. Wo.Pongo said:
			
		

> suck it up and take them off.



I agree.  Whats so good about them anyway?  If you want to keep them on join the drill team just as Pongo said.  Just do what your CO says and stop complaining


----------



## sgt.pongo (6 Apr 2006)

Thank you ryanmann, I know that the drill team hasn't been going on so nobody has to take them off, hense why I'm still wearing mine. I think the special part about them is that fact that once you hear them for the first time you always want them, and once you get them they are hard to part with.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (26 Jun 2006)

They are hard to part with. I still have mine on my boots, and I really dont want to take them off to go on the plane to camp. I wore them home last year, but I dont think I should push it this year with the security staff, right?


----------



## ryanmann356 (26 Jun 2006)

Buschgirl427 said:
			
		

> but I dont think I should push it this year with the security staff, right?



There should be absolutely NO QUESTION!!!  Is it worth holding everyone up at security at the airport and possibly missing a flight just so YOU can wear those stupid clickers?  If your staffing you cannot wear them so your just gonna waste everyones time anyway. 
do the smart thing, and rip em off and leave them at home and stop complaining.


----------



## C/WO_Q-Ball (27 Jun 2006)

CATO 46-01 - Army Cadet Dress Regulations:
Article 29 (Wearing Items of Dress), Page 12, Para m. (Boots)

"...Boots shall not be modified with any type of metal cleats, hobnails or other metal attachments to the heel or sole."

CSTC's are allowed to go outside the jurisdiction of certain CATO's because they operate on their own set of SOP's, or other regulations.  In this case, allowing cadets to wear "clickers".  
One of the main reasons, at least from what I've heard, that many LHQ's don't allow "clickers" is because of the safety hazard(s).  Apparantly too many people have slipped on the metal and smoked their head on the parade square, floor, etc usually ending with disastrous results, albeit funny to watch.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (27 Jun 2006)

I've read the CATOs, and I am aware that "boots shall not be modified.." etc. Im not about to actually be that stupid as to acutally keep them on. It was a sarcastic comment people.


----------



## Burrows (27 Jun 2006)

Buschgirl427 said:
			
		

> I've read the CATOs, and I am aware that "boots shall not be modified.." etc. Im not about to actually be that stupid as to acutally keep them on. It was a sarcastic comment people.


 No it wasn't.

You said they were still on, and that you wished you didn't have to take them off.


----------



## D. Nicholson (27 Jun 2006)

C/WO_Q-Ball said:
			
		

> CATO 46-01 - Army Cadet Dress Regulations:
> Article 29 (Wearing Items of Dress), Page 12, Para m. (Boots)
> 
> "...Boots shall not be modified with any type of metal cleats, hobnails or other metal attachments to the heel or sole."
> ...



That is wrong, a CSTC can NOT go around the CATOs. a CATO is a lawful order from D Cdts, a CSTC by no stretch of the imagination can go above, around, under, or through a CATO.

This is a new rule from the Dress Regs as found in September 2005, as such there should be no clickers in 2006. 

Besides I was the one that ordered them the last two years  Someone else will have to go get 'er done.


----------



## ryanmann356 (28 Jun 2006)

Buschgirl427 said:
			
		

> I've read the CATOs, and I am aware that "boots shall not be modified.." etc. Im not about to actually be that stupid as to acutally keep them on. It was a sarcastic comment people.



I dont get the appeal.  I find those stupid little things pretty irritating.  If I had to put up with cadets in a barrack clicking around all day i'd go nuts.  The *thump* sound of boot heel hitting pavement sounds a heck of alot better than clicking.  They make you sound so light footed, and if someone is out of step its alot more noticeable.

lose the clickers and stop moaning and groaning


----------



## Nobby (1 Jul 2006)

When I did D&C back in 1993, we were not given any clickers. Some poeple had them, others didn't. I found them slippery. I much preffered double soles instead. Also, I wanted to add that in Pacific Region we have PRCI's that can modify and in some cases completely over-rule certain QRO-cdts, CATO's and DAOD's. Usually the PRCI will just re-iterate a CATO but not always. There could be a PRCI for camp boots. However, I would suggest that generally all cadets should try to dress the same (like uniformity?). I don't find clickers a problem, but having only one policy works best for everyone.


----------



## D. Nicholson (2 Jul 2006)

Nobby said:
			
		

> When I did D&C back in 1993, we were not given any clickers. Some poeple had them, others didn't. I found them slippery. I much preffered double soles instead. Also, I wanted to add that in Pacific Region we have PRCI's that can modify and in some cases completely over-rule certain QRO-cdts, CATO's and DAOD's. Usually the PRCI will just re-iterate a CATO but not always. There could be a PRCI for camp boots. However, I would suggest that generally all cadets should try to dress the same (like uniformity?). I don't find clickers a problem, but having only one policy works best for everyone.



PRCIs can NOT over rule a CATO. Read the CATOs written by D Cdts and then read the PRCIs written by RSCU (P). It's like saying a provincial law can over rule a federal law (let's just forget the good old NWS clause  ) PRCIs are intended to augment or futher CATO based regulations. 

There is not a PRCI for "camp boots."


----------



## Nobby (2 Jul 2006)

Perhaps I should re-phrase my some of my comments. Experience has shown that when there is a lack of a CATO on a particular subject, that this lack has allowed individual regions to write their own regulations as they see fit. Some of these regulations have been very over-bearing, lacking good judgement, and ridiculous. In this specific case the rules are clear. However, I would challenge some of you out there, to go ahead and read some of these rules (ie: pacific region PRCI's). You will find some fairly "interesting" rules.


----------

